

Jukely Gets $8M to Expand Its Concert Subscription Service - JrobertsHstaff
http://techcrunch.com/2015/04/28/music-startup-jukely-pulls-in-8-million-to-expand-its-concert-subscription-service/

======
jboggan
I used it from the week they rolled it out in Los Angeles and have cancelled
it already. I just don't see it working. A few other friends of mine signed up
as well and have all cancelled by this point. I ended up going to one show and
would have been better off buying tickets the day of, it wasn't sold out
anyway.

The quality of the shows is too low to make it work, and musical tastes for an
individual are too specific. It only makes sense if you are going to a random
"low-level" concert 3-4 times a month, and I don't know anyone not already in
the music business who goes that frequently.

~~~
netcan
I doubt this will really work for really big acts. But, I think it might for
the local/indie/whatever-you-call it scene. I don't think taste is an issue if
there's enough variety. You don't have to go to shows you don't like.

The real power of stuff like this is in dynamic effects. Can a band get
Jukely-famous? Can you find shows you wouldn't have seen but are glad you did?

It might be worth looking into again in 6 months.

~~~
jboggan
If anything the selection and frequency of acts seems to have dropped off
since the service launched in LA. I was extremely excited at first, but there
just weren't enough shows in my musical range. I think if I were more into
EDM/dance/electro/trance the service might make a hell of a lot of sense -
there seem to be a preponderance of those acts.

One thing I would change about their service - they let you listen to a clip
of the band's music on the page that announces the show. If they let you
preview the music a day before the tickets were opened up I'd be more inclined
to actually log on at 11AM and snap up the good shows. Lamentably, the few
times there were indie bands I liked the sound of they were already full.

------
martinshen
We have a pretty similar product called UpOut Insiders. Big differences:

> $20 per month

> 2 tickets to 2 events per month (4 tickets)

> Not just concerts. 250+ events in SF/NYC including comedy shows, plays, wine
> tastings etc.

> 2 movie tickets if you don't choose anything.

Would love some feedback on the product if you guys want to try a free month.
Hit me up at Martin at UpOut dot com

Available in SF & NYC

